

Show HN: Bulls and Cows, an SMS version - ubaniabalogun
http://bullsandcows-dev.elasticbeanstalk.com/

======
timothya
Neat! I played one game, and solved it in seven guesses. Is that a good or bad
score? It would be nice to have it tell you if you're doing better or worse
than the average player.

